# Importing R34 Skyline to the U.S, Experts only !!!



## koria (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi guys, hope you are doing well with the Summer !!! 

Actually my friend wants to import R34 to Tampa, Fl from Mines Garage in Japan. It is going to be built for the track and for the street as well with almost 7-800 HP. He heard that there is a lot of restricted rules about importing car from the outside. 

Can someone help us to know exactly what are the regulations of importing R34 Skyline to the U.S in general, and to Tampa Fl in specific. 

Thanks a lot. 

Muosa


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Tyndago is the expert on this but if you search you'll find this has been discussed before and the answer is that there's no legal way of doing it


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Jags said:


> Tyndago is the expert on this but if you search you'll find this has been discussed before and the answer is that there's no legal way of doing it


I think there is an exception if it is a properly constructed race car that has always been and will always be a race car. From what I read about it, the authorities will check who built it and ensure that there is no way it can be put back to road use. If there is a whiff of someone trying to get round the rules it will be a no go. No way will it get approval for street use.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I think you're right actually as he had an r34 super taikyu car that was campaigned in a series or something


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

koria said:


> Hi guys, hope you are doing well with the Summer !!!
> 
> Actually my friend wants to import R34 to Tampa, Fl from Mines Garage in Japan. It is going to be built for the track and for the street as well with almost 7-800 HP. He heard that there is a lot of restricted rules about importing car from the outside.
> 
> ...


"and for the street"

Tell your friend to give up now, looking into this will only waste his time, and we all know time is money.


----------



## Dough75 (May 10, 2012)

Tell your friend to do a web search on all the Motorex cars that were seized and crushed. That should dissuade him. 

If a car is 25 years old it can be imported, so next year you can import an 89 r32. Talk to Newera... They can help.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

You can get your car registered in FL, rules are quite lax there as per TX. Chat with rawbrokerage in Orlando.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

The problem Dave is that while there are STATES such as Florida where registration is lax (compared to California, where even NSXs are becoming harder to register each year, even if they were originally sold there), the big problem is the FEDERAL government, and their rules (DOT).


----------



## koria (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Jags, where to find Tyndago so I can contact him ?


----------



## koria (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank u LiamGTR. We all know that there are R34s in the Unites States, So why don't we just get one from here, and import the parts from Mine's (Japan), and start working on it? 

Would that work ?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

He's a member on here. I think he used to work for motorex so what he doesn't know isn't worth knowing


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

'MotoRex and the North American Skyline Fiasco" - the Skyline GT-R wiki

http://www.nicoclub.com/archives/breaking-news-us-government-turns-up-heat-on-skyline-owners.html

http://www.nicoclub.com/archives/the-facts-about-nissan-skyline-importation-into-the-united-states-1.html


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

I have always found this a strange subject, most country's that don't want you importing cars just put a massive import tax on them to put you off. That way everyone wins, if someone really wants a car and they are willing to pay 50-100% import tax then they pay it and get their car. The government wins as well, they get a big wedge of dosh for doing nothing!!! I know South Africa is like that and seems to work.


----------



## koria (Aug 13, 2011)

Jags said:


> He's a member on here. I think he used to work for motorex so what he doesn't know isn't worth knowing


I really want to contact this Member Asap. Would you guys please find any sort of connection with that member , Facebook, phone number or even in this forum. I will really appreciate that.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

PM him sorry wrong guy :chairshot

Right guy http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/members/1226-tyndago.html


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

^^Wrong guy LOL!

This is him http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/members/1226-tyndago.html


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

There are of course legal and illegal ways of doing things. I am in no way denying that illegal cars come into the US every day. Just like weapons, drugs, prostitutes, in the grand scheme of things, cars are pretty low on the totem pole. However some of us like to stay on the right side of the law, and do things correctly. Any* idiot can illegally import a car*. The trick is doing it legally. 

Cars do occasionally get seized. Normally the guys that get screwed are the 2nd and 3rd owner along. They buy what they think is a legal car, and Department of Homeland Security knocks at the door one day, and seizes the illegally imported car. Vehicle Import and Car Importing FAQ Great way to tow a seized R34. 









We had two ex Super Taikyu race cars that we imported to the US. They were built as race cars by Nissan, and got NHTSA, and EPA approval to import them.

Importing A Race Car Into the USA Permanently : NHTSA and EPA Requirements | Vehicle Import and Car Importing FAQ


















This is the reason the Nissan Skyline is not legal in the US - Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: This is the Reason the Nissan Skyline is Illegal in the US

Is my imported car legal - Is My Imported Car Legal? | Vehicle Import and Car Importing FAQ

Think you are going to call it a kit car - Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: Kaizo

VCP-17 -How to legalize a Nissan Skyline GT-R for the USA. | Vehicle Import and Car Importing FAQ

VCP-32 -VCP 32 : How To Import a 1996 - 1998 Nissan Skyline GTR or GTS To the USA | Vehicle Import and Car Importing FAQ

I imported my car a 1990 NISMO R32 GT-R, under the Show or Display exemption. NHTSA exempt. I can drive it up to 2500 miles a year. It is over 21 years old and EPA exempt. Show Or Display

There is an R34 on the list, but EPA is the issue until its over 21 years old. Show Or Display: 1999 Nissan Skyline GTR R34 V-SPEC Early Model Limited Edition - Approved


----------

